# FXDL vs. FXDWG - harley riders input please!



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm looking at 2 bikes this Saturday morning.
1. 1996 Harley Davidson Superglide
20k miles - engine has big bore kit with about 2000 miles on it
seller claims runs perfect
Looks VERY clean in pics, black with perfect amount of chrome.
Custom wheels, very well customized but not too much to be stupid looking.

2. 1998 Harley Davidson Wide Glide
45k miles - engine all original...never been messed with (I think that mileage is getting a little high and a new top end prob needed soon).
Also very clean looking - seller says runs perfect
2-tone (black / maroon)
Not a lot of custom stuff - mostly stock with pipes / jet kit and tall handlebars (which I'll have to remove)

I can get either bike - both are the same price, so price isn't an issue. Also...price is low enough that I'm confident I won't lose money on them even if I keep them a couple years. 

What ride do you prefer...and why?
I have ridden and owned many Harleys (FXR, Sportsters, Road Kings) but never owned a Dyna model bike. I know there are some differences in the Superglide vs. Wide Glide (front end, front tire/wheel size, dash, and rear fender) but I have never ridden either. I assume the Superglide will handle more like my FXR did (narrow front end).

I'm really torn between the 2 bikes. I can make a case for buying either of them and not sure what I really want to choose.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Both are small bikes.... if your 6'6 265lbs (like me). My first scoot was a wide glide. It happens to be my favorite model, but it was not comfortable even with the forward controls because I am too tall. Bought a Street Glide last year with no regrets...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

That definitely isn't a problem for me John.
I'm 5'6" and about 160 lbs...so it won't be too small. I actually enjoy riding Sportsters and I loved my FXR3 I had for a while. Really didn't like the Road King and not a fan of the touring bikes. 

I think either of these bikes will serve my purposes well. Just wasn't sure why anyone would pick a Superglide/Lowrider over a Wide Glide...or vice versa.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Then I would go with the Wide Glide. Funny, I'm not the touring model type myself... my wife asked me for weeks why I bought what she calls a "grampa" bike... until she rode on it, now she loves it. here are pics of my old Dyna and my street glide.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I just got rid of a Wide Glide, my wife has a LowRider, so I'm very familiar with both of them. If you're say 5' 10" or taller, the Wide Glide is going to be the most comfortable and the Low Rider is going to feel cramped. The Wide Glide has a slightly better ride due to more rear suspension travel. At slow parking lot speeds, the low rider steers a bit heavier, but the Wide Glide has a tad of chopper flop with the front wheel wanting to fall into the turn and you need some counter pressure on the inside bar to keep it on your line. On the highway, both are very comfortable and smooth riding. When the road gets to be not so nice and smooth, the Wide Glide is more comfortable.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Well now add a SOFTAIL (FXSTC) to the mix.
I came across a '90 evo Softail that has 28k original miles on it...with 7000 miles on S&S 95" engine rebuild. Custom paint and they sent me some BIG pictures to show it is very clean. 

Dang - I'm really leaning towards the Softail. I've always wanted a Softail.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Softails IMHO make great bar hoppers, but they are the poorest of the HD big twins for comfortable hiway cruising. Solid mount engine gives a buzz to the entire bike in spite of the engine balance shafts on a Twin Cam motor, and the limited rear suspension travel makes for a firmer ride. An evo motor is going to be even worse for buzziness with no balance shafts at all.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Your Choice, But............*

Of the three bikes you mentioned, I would choose the Wide Glide hands down, but if you are going to do any touring, get yourself a Road King or a Ultra. I've been riding for 42 years and have owned several bikes. Liked them all at one point or another. Still have a 99 Lowrider that I probably will never sell. Also have a 06 Ultra that is sweet. But if I were going to have one bike, it would have to be the Road King. Best of both worlds. Great on long trips, and a good Bar Hopper as well. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

90 model isn't a twin cam it's an Evo. Not the best for more than a dash to the bar.

Of the three you mentioned, the Superglide is prolly the best bet, and less miles too. Sounds like less changes to make it what you want. 

Have you looked on craigslist much? I have a 02 Fatboy I bought new and an 06 Electraglide classic that I got for peanuts on CL. I am shocked at the low prices on some of the distress sale Ultraglides and what not there.

Wife says no more toys though..... her deal is I don't count shoes, she doesn't count guns.....


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I appreciate the feedback but guys...a touring bike is NOT what I want. You can stop suggesting I get an Ultra or Road King, etc... I've had them...not for me. I don't do "long rides"...just dashes around town, maybe cruise to Galveston or up to Spring occassionally. 

I'm leaning towards the Superglide because it just seems like the "right" bike...but I am still lured by the Softail. 
I'm going to go look at and ride them both tomorrow morning and see what fits best. There is another Softail I'm looking at, but it has a black/green paint job...and as a traditionalist "biker" mentallity I was always raised that green was a BAD LUCK color on any motorcycle. Stupid superstition...I know...but it is what it is.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd be tempted to get the Superglide just from a mechanical stand point. With the recent big bore kit, it should be good for a lot of miles before you need to do anything to it. Even though Evo's are great motors, at 45,000 miles, at the very least you probably need to put in new lifters. I it is not burning oil, then the top end should be good for a while. The swingarm bushings could have a little play in them also and may need to be replaced. I think that you are right, the superglide will have a more sporty feel than the wideglide, if you prefer that. Wideglides do have a little more heavy top end feel.
I have an 1980 Wideglide and it is surprisingly comfortable on the road with its 38 degree rake and extended fork tubes.
I also have a '07 softail Deluxe, with the right seat, I would not hesitate to take it cross country.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I am leaning towards the Superglide just for the mechanical peace of mind...and because I really love classic black/chrome Harley looks/style.


----------

